# Help me fix my Saturn :P



## skywolf (Sep 1, 2009)

Will do. The cat should be here Friday.


----------



## skywolf (Sep 1, 2009)

Cat showed up while at work. Picked up a can of PB Blaster at NAPA on the way home and it worked like a charm. My first catalytic converter replacement, took about 2 hours. I had to play twister to get in good positions to get pressure on the bolts. Car runs fine, post-cat O2 sensor reads very nicely compared to the old cat. I'm seriously proud of myself.. I can't lie. It made for an interesting day: Java, Apache Tomcat, Flex programming to automotive exhaust repair!


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

skywolf said:


> Cat showed up while at work. Picked up a can of PB Blaster at NAPA on the way home and it worked like a charm. My first catalytic converter replacement, took about 2 hours. I had to play twister to get in good positions to get pressure on the bolts. Car runs fine, post-cat O2 sensor reads very nicely compared to the old cat. I'm seriously proud of myself.. I can't lie. It made for an interesting day: Java, Apache Tomcat, Flex programming to automotive exhaust repair!


You should be proud of yourself. Good job and good luck.


----------

